# what weight oil is best for my 01 B5 passat



## Nck156 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm using mobile1 0w40 in my 2001 Passat 1.8T 5 speed with 102000 miles. My friend that has a 2001 S4 said that this was the best choice. I wanted to know what other people thought. 
Thanks.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: what weight oil is best for my 01 B5 passat (Nck156)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nck156* »_I'm using mobile1 0w40 in my 2001 Passat 1.8T 5 speed with 102000 miles. My friend that has a 2001 S4 said that this was the best choice. I wanted to know what other people thought. 
Thanks.

I use Mobil 1 0w-40 in my 99 passat 1.8T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Change it every 5k miles


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: what weight oil is best for my 01 B5 passat (Nck156)*

Original spec in the owner's manual: 5W-40
Updated spec in TSB to dealers and letter to owners around 2004: VW 502.00 rated oil
Note that both specs can only be satisfied by synthetic oil, but not all synthetic oil qualifies for these specs. Mobil 1 0W-40 (but not other grades of Mobil 1) does have the VW 502.00 rating. So do Castrol Syntec 5W-40 and 0W-30.


----------

